# Cats



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I've noticed some cats lurking around the outdoor dove cage and the pigeon loft recently. This was never a problem before.

 

They have a collar around their necks, so I suspect they are pets. I'm not sure where they live.

I bought a device called a catstop. It works ok, but it only has a small area of effect. 

http://www.amazon.com/CAT-001-CatStop-Ultrasonic-Deterrent/dp/B0001A9TE2

There are many roofs and shadows in my backyard. The houses are close together with small backyards. Inner city of Sydney

Is there any general deterrant for cats? 

Very worried.
Peter and Ellie


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Cats hate the smell of apple cider vinegar. I would look for odor-related deterents (vinegar looses its scent too quickly in my opinion..) I'll search around and keep my eyes open. I also like the idea of a motion detector combined with a sprinkling system...I was joking once that it would be nice to have one to keep children off the yard  But seriously, I wonder if something like that exists.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

OMG my motion-detector sprinkler exists! http://www.nextag.com/motion-sensor-sprinkler/search-html
*edits/updates* It has good reviews on Amazon too.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

*cat bells*

I have found bells on cat collars work but *only* if there is more than one bell, so they knock against each other. If there is only one bell the sneaky little guys somehow learn to move so as not to ring the bell! Maybe if you can find out who owns the cats they would put a couple of bells on the collars?


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Best cat deterrent . . .a dog . . . no matter the size or temperment.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Best cat deterrent . . .a dog . . . no matter the size or temperment


LOL, tell that to the cats that stalk by and over my aviary. The dogs chase them out of the garden when they see them but they always come back. 

Cynthia


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

You have some ROUGH cats . . . both my neighbors have dogs . . . there's a cat colony 'cross the street, 'nother one down the block . . . only critters that come near are the squirrels and possums that stradle the fence.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Do the walk walk on your loft roof, if so you need to construct a false roof a roof high from the real roof and use a 2" mesh so cats cant walk on it.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

*Bottles*

We use bottles filled with water and lie them around the aviery also old CD's hund on strings that will move in the wind work ok if your looking for somenthing quick.


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Becca199212 said:


> We use bottles filled with water and lie them around the aviery .


Becca, do you put the lids on the bottles? Or doesn't it matter?

Regards
Peter


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

bottles and cd's work only for a few weeks until cats get conditioned for them. wht dont you get a barking dog alarm motion detecter. will scare any cat coming plus the pigeons will get used to the barking.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> bottles and cd's work only for a few weeks until cats get conditioned for them. *wht dont you get a barking dog alarm motion detecter. will scare any cat coming plus the pigeons will get used to the barking.*


Yes, but will the neighbors???


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

warriec said:


> why dont you get a barking dog alarm motion detecter. will scare any cat coming plus the pigeons will get used to the barking.


Hi Werriec, 

I have been searching online for these.

The only ones I can find are for indoor use only. I suspect they are not weather proof. 

My dove loft are pigeon loft are both outdoors. 

Are you familiar with an outdoors model?

Regards
Peter


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Yes you put ids on the bottles. How else would the water stay inside?


----------

